# Malt Grain In Perth



## vincent_vega (22/6/05)

Hey all, 

Im kind of new to these forums and so far it has been loaded with useful info, great work.
But anyway I am wondering where everyone in perth goes for there malt grain. Last time I did a brew (a few months ago) I paid $6 per kg for about 5kgs.

I am also considering a bulk buy if i can not find a cheap source so if anyone is interested i'm looking at pale malt @ $1.5 p/kg


----------



## kook (22/6/05)

TWOC, Bibra Lake.


----------



## JasonY (23/6/05)

Yep TWOC is about the best place in perth, from memory memory a 25kg sack of JW Pale is about $55, other malts such as Hoepfner etc are about $65. Buying in 25kg lots is the only way to keep the price down. Roy has an excellent selection of grains, hops & yeast.

Good thread here about TWOC and it also mentions Gryphon brewing which may be of interest if you are north of the river.

Apart from that west coast brewers occasionally buy 1/2 tonne of Kirrin Pilsner malt and split it up. Winds up about $1/kg for members. Bit of a thread here about WCB if you are interested.


----------



## vincent_vega (23/6/05)

Thanks for the help I think I'll be visiting TWOC soon.


----------

